# Frost what?



## duncanp (Dec 27, 2009)

you can guess..


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Dec 27, 2009)

nice shot, i like it!


----------



## I'm new to photos (Dec 30, 2009)

it's someone's hair?


----------

